# Baguazhang Demonstration in 2006



## windwalker099 (Jan 5, 2023)

> In 2006 I received an invitation from the Traditional Muay Thai Boxing Academy (Chaiya) to demonstrate internal Chinese boxing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2023)

windwalker099 said:


>



Thanks for the video
Always liked Baguazhang, trained a little, but not that extensively. Always regret not training it a lot more with my first sifu, it was one of the styles, of all that he taught, that he seemed to have a pretty good basic understanding of


----------

